# Kefir - white poop?



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

We tried kefir as a snack two days in a row and DS poops turned white. No one I spoke to thought it should be the kefir, so we tried it again just to see, and yes, his poop turned white again.

Any idea why, or what it means? What I read online about white poop doesn't make it sound like it's a good thing, heh.

He eats plain whole milk yogurt fine. He is 19 months old.

Thanks!


----------



## isaoma (Dec 6, 2006)

My daughter had pale stools right after a stomach virus - worried me to no end. We took her in to the ped and everything turned out fine.

You might want to call your ped. and talk this over with her/him. And if it continues to be pale, I'd save a stool sample and take it to the ped. - just to make sure everything is okay.

HTH


----------



## ecoteat (Mar 3, 2006)

My dd had a few pale poops in a row this week. It looked like someone mixed white paint in them. I wondered if all the cheese she's been eating had anythin to do with it, but now they are back to how they were again, so I'm not concerned.


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

The ped said it was probably the kefir, last time. It went a way a couple days after we stopped the kefir, and we waited over a month to try the kefir again, and it happened again, the white poop. And now it's gone, after stopping the kefir. No one knows why and I am just bummed to think he won't be able to have kefir for snacks.

Thanks for your responses,
Tellera


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

When intestinal yeast dies off, it gives white poop. Kefir is full of probiotics that kill intestinal yeast.

Is there any chance these kiddoes with white poop have too much yeast and the kefir is making them better?


----------



## Tellera (Oct 28, 2005)

Past_VNE - well, that makes total sense, because he has yeast issues (rashes), which is why we give him a lot of yogurt and probiotics. I had hoped to mix it up a little with kefir, because of what I have read about the different types of probiotics in kefir, but the white poop worried me.

Nothing I read about kefir says it should do that, and with all of the bad stuff online about white poop, I figured no kefir was better than white poops. From a site: "White poop means that the bile from the liver is not entering your gut and you need to see a doctor." But if white poop is a good thing, i.e., killing of yeast, then that's what I want. Will the white poop end if he has it regularly?


----------



## Past_VNE (Dec 13, 2003)

I am way overdue for bed, but WILL get back to you in the morning.


----------



## TeaghansMama (Jul 1, 2005)

:


----------

